
Dome in the Pacific houses tons of radioactive waste – and it's leaking (2015) - axelfontaine
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jul/03/runit-dome-pacific-radioactive-waste
======
geezerjay
To save everyone a google search, here's the wikipedia article on the subject:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runit_Island](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runit_Island)

